# Show Us Your Shack



## k0xxx

For those that don't mind the minor breach of OpSec, what does your Radio Shack look like? Whether it's a full blown Ham Station or just a scanner and a shortwave, let's see what everyone is using. Maybe we can share ideas and give others some info.

Here's a 2 year old photo of mine. It's change slightly since then, but this is fairly accurate. Yeah, I know it's dusty, but the wife says that if I own it, I clean it, and it was the maids weekend off.










Pictured are an Icom IC-746 for general use for HF through 2 meters. A Yaesu FT-736r for Contesting and Weak Signal Work on 2m, 70cm, 1.25m and 23cm. An Icom IC-211 for 2m FM and SSB.

The amplifiers include an Ameritron AL-80 converted to 6m, and an Amp Supply LK-500 for HF. There are also various "brick" amps for 2m through 23cm.

We also have two Kenwood TS-520s's in our refrigerator turned Faraday box, for emergency backup.


----------



## Dakine

I"d love to, but the amazon pic of an FT-60 is better than my phone pic 

although I do have a nifty radio mast made out of PVC pipe and that has done a lot of good for me during weekly CERT radio net meetings. If someone wants a pic of that I'll post one up. 

I'm just starting to get into the ham thing and finally feeling pretty comfy being on the air, havent been yelled at yet by a graybeard so I think I'm doing okay 

Thanks for the pic of your shack! I'm still trying to figure out what I want to do next so I can pick the best project for comm's  I think mobile is next for sure! plus it lends itself to my application. emergency use, 12v, and expands my experience so its all good!


----------



## Geek999

Mine is not much to look at. I have a Yaesu FT-817, an antenna tuner, and power supply sitting on a table. The lines go to an MFJ window passthrough and then to a 65' fiberglass telescoping mast. On the mast I have a 2m Diamond antenna, a 2.4Ghz antenna, and a HSMM-MESH router in a sprinkler box. Power gets to the router via an Ethernet cable and Power over Ethernet connectors. Right now there is a Short Wave listening antenna for HF, but that will get replaced with something better soon.

I'm intending that the Yaesu ultimately will go into a BOV and be replaced with somethnig more powerful in the shack.

For those wondering what a "radio shack" is, that picture at the beginning of the thread gives you a good idea what one looks like when someone has been into radio for awhile.


----------



## dademoss

Here is what it looked like a while ago. It really hasn't changed much, but the CB has been removed.

Icom IC-718 Transceiver, Kenwood 2 meter, FT-60 and a Baofeng UV-5R+.

Icom and Kenwood are powered by the 30 amp power supply with battery backup.

The two meter antenna is a CP22E :










The HF antenna is a ground mounted 5BTV.


----------



## LincTex

Been working on mine for a while....










.

.

.

.

.

.
.

.

.

.
yeah right


----------



## TheLazyL

On the left is the Kenwood 520S, antenna was a tribander on a 80' tower now an inverted V. To the right of the Kenwood (on the shelf) is a 40 SSB CB. And to the right of the CB a scanner then charging stations for 4 GRS radios. And the last item on the right is the 2 meter HH without the battery.

System runs off of 120 VAC/12VDC at a flip of a swtich

Above the 2 hand held mics are laminated frequency charts and non-laminated Radio communication authentication codes.


----------



## Sentry18

Does this count?


----------



## LincTex

Sentry18 said:


> Does this count?


What is between the two lighter plugs, under the climate controls?


----------



## Geek999

Sentry18 said:


> Does this count?


It does for me!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Well, mine be under remodel right now. I'll post up some pics when I get it redone. Ain't got no ham stuff YET. Got a old shortwave reciever what does a decent job, scanner an a decent cb/ssb unit.

I gotta put the desk back tagether, was movin it an crash, pieces. Will be lots stronger when I get done with it!

Yall got some nice stuff, I be jealous. I do like the cb/ssb as ya don't need the license an with ssb ya get away from the kids playin. Just dug out onea the mobiles I got an puttin that in the suburban with a 102" whip. It also be a ssb unit.


----------



## Sentry18

LincTex said:


> What is between the two lighter plugs, under the climate controls?


USB port and "line in" port.


----------



## LincTex

Sentry18 said:


> and "line in" port.


What type of "line in"?

MP3 player through the stereo, or a more "official" function??


----------



## Sentry18

It is used to connect the laptop to the car stereo. There is just no laptop in that car yet.


----------



## Geek999

Sentry18 said:


> It is used to connect the laptop to the car stereo. There is just no laptop in that car yet.


Texting and driving?


----------



## Grimm

Is it just me or does the thread title read as "Show us your sack..."!?










Sorry. I need to keep my mind out of the gutter!


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Sorry. I need to keep my mind out of the gutter!


Yep - just like all the "Pantry" threads the looked like "Panty"


----------



## Sentry18

Okay Grimm here it is. Not sure what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Grimm

Sentry18 said:


> Okay Grimm here it is. Not sure what all the fuss is about.


Thank you.

I really needed the laugh.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Thank you.
> I really needed the laugh.


Get Ready....


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> Get Ready....


Don't get me started...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Sentry be fibbin us. That actually be the controls fer the rocket launcher.


----------



## Sentry18

You got me. That switches on the Civil Rights Violator 2000.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Sentry18 said:


> You got me. That switches on the Civil Rights Violator 2000.


Sweet! Does that model come with the automatic freedom reducer or is it extra?

Look what you guys did to k0xxx's thread though, for shame.

Seriously, it was good to see the setups some of you have.

I don't have a picture of the complete shack but my main radio is one of these bad boys;


----------

